# Ski Gear Hire



## NiallP (1 Dec 2006)

I'm going skiing just after Christmas. I was wondering if anyone has experience of hiring ski suits in Dublin. Any recommendations of ski hire shops or guideline prices?


----------



## darag (1 Dec 2006)

I wouldn't bother hiring a ski jacket & pants.  If you don't want to splash out 2 or 3 hundred euro, try tk maxx, patagonia or pamela scott for bargains.  You'll easily get kitted up for under 150.  The jacket will be good for other outdoor activities too.


----------



## momomo (1 Dec 2006)

champion sports also have ski gear.
i use my ski jacket here for the winter, so for the sake of 100euro you would have a very cosy winter jacket too


----------



## r2d2 (1 Dec 2006)

NiallP said:


> I'm going skiing just after Christmas. I was wondering if anyone has experience of hiring ski suits in Dublin. Any recommendations of ski hire shops or guideline prices?


 
Niall...Just bought a Trespass Jacket €69 and Trespass salopats €44 in TK Maxx.......Lot's of options (not so much on the jackets though).....Aldi were also due to launch their Ski Suits yesterday but due to circumstances beyond their control it's been delayed until further notice. Well worth keeping an eye on their website though as the jacket and trousers combined were advertised at €59 or €69 ! One word of caution though, most of the other skiing stuff that they did have yesterday morning (fleece tops, hats, thermals, roll necks) went very quickly so to be sure of a suit in the right size I reckon you'd nearly need to be queing as they open !

r2d2


----------



## momomo (1 Dec 2006)

Mens Riptear Ski Jacket, 59.99 in elverys


----------



## gianni (1 Dec 2006)

Incidentally Lidl are currently selling snowboards... at around the €100 mark...


----------



## r2d2 (1 Dec 2006)

gianni said:


> Incidentally Lidl are currently selling snowboards... at around the €100 mark...


 
Unlikely to keep you warm though !


----------



## MsGinger (1 Dec 2006)

Aldi ski gear was supposed to be out yesterday - very reasonable €59.99 for the jacket and salopettes.  Anyway I checked a couple and they hadn't arrived yesterday but should hopefully be arriving today.  Lots of people I ski with have got these and found them to be very good.


----------



## Lorz (1 Dec 2006)

Even Dunnes are selling Ski gear.  Last year when we went, I bought an Espirit feather and down jacket which I can now also wear here.  The trick is to wear layers that you can strip off when you get indoors.


----------



## MsGinger (3 Dec 2006)

Aldi have apparently had a dispute with their supplier so no ski gear received yet.  They are hoping to get them in later in the year though and will be readvertised....


----------



## Crunchie (3 Dec 2006)

NiallP said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experience of hiring ski suits in Dublin. Any recommendations of ski hire shops or guideline prices?



A few years back, when my son went skiiing with his school, I used Capel Camping in Capel St (opp Louis Copeland). The shop is a bit cluttered but they knew their stuff and were very reasonable at the time.

Having said that, and as other posters have suggested, with the drop in prices it would probably work out nearly as cheap to buy the gear in the likes of TK Maxx or Aldi.


----------



## NiallP (4 Dec 2006)

thanks for all your suggestions


----------

